# ILOILO CITY | Terranza Residences | 115m | 377ft | 30 fl | U/C



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Project Name: Terranza Residences
Location: Downtown Area, Iloilo City, Iloilo Province, Philippines
Developer: Cebu Landmasters & IBC International Builders Corp 
Architect: Edward Co Tan + Architects
Height: 115 meters 

Upon completion, this will become the tallest building for the entire Western Visayas region.

Rendering and construction photos from *Terranza Iloilo and VEBooM! - Visayas Economic Boom / Boom Mindanao!*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

_*08/26/2021*_ - *Terranza Residences Iloilo*

*





















*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/08/2021* - *Cebu Landmasters*

*














*


----------



## Jeybi (Jan 12, 2021)

CLI breaks ground for P1.5-B Iloilo condo - BusinessWorld Online


CEBU Landmasters, Inc. (CLI) on Wednesday said it broke ground for a P1.5-billion premier condominium tower in Iloilo City, which is already 75% sold.




www.bworldonline.com


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*12/13/2021* - *Cebu Landmasters*

*














*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*03/22/2022* - *Cebu Landmasters*

*





















*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*04/19/2022 *- Perspectives and Construction Updates by *Cebu Landmasters*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*05/05/2022* - *Cebu Landmasters*

*





















*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*06/14/2022* - *Cebu Landmasters*

*





















*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*07/07/2022* - *Cebu Landmasters*

*





















*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*08/04/2022* - *Cebu Landmasters*

*














*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/20/2022 *- *Cebu Landmasters*

*














*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*10/11/2022* - *Cebu Landmasters*

*





















*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*11/11/2022 *- *Cebu Landmasters*

*














*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*12/09/2022 *- *Cebu Landmasters*


----------

